# Is my dog an Irish Setter or a "red" Golden Retriever?



## citizen_jane (Aug 25, 2007)

I previously posted a question about my girl Twiggy. We found her lost in our neighborhood and decided to keep her when we couldn't find her owners. I don't know anything about her past or her pedigree. Our vet, who also has a Golden Retriever, assured me that she WAS a Golden Retriever. But every time I'm out with her someone asks me if she's an Irish Setter! ugh... 

I have pictures in my Public Profile. What do you guys think?

(I need to resize my pictures to attach them here, which I'm still trying to figure out)

Thanks


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

If that's her in your avatar.....she's definitely a golden...

A lot of people just don't know the difference....the see the red and assume....


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Twiggy looks like a beautiful Golden to me. Denise


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

She looks nothing like an irish setter to me...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

She be Golden thru & thru!!! Gotta love those redheads!!!! Like Rick said---a LOT of people just don't know and because she's a redhead assume shes a Setter. But she be a RETRIEVER!!!!!!!


----------



## citizen_jane (Aug 25, 2007)

*clapping* thanks!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

She is all Golden!! No worries!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Golden.

We "redheads" get that question a lot...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

... and somebody once stopped and asked me if my Whippet was a Great Dane puppy... so ya just never know what people are going to come up with!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

SHe is a golden.... SHE LOOKS NOTHING LIKE A IRISH SETTER... A lot of people have no idea what there talking about... I have people tell me that my 2 red heads are either irish setters or a mix and They even said Abbie is a mix....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Golden.
> 
> We "redheads" get that question a lot...


WAIT!!! I thought Quiz was an Irish Setter...... 


just kidding :


----------



## citizen_jane (Aug 25, 2007)

Again, thanks everyone. Next time I won't be so timid in my assertion that she's not an Irish Setter!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I get the same question with my golden,Priska!.
Don't worry,most people,don't know they can come in red to mahogony!.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Definitely all Golden-and a sweet looking one too


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

citizen_jane said:


> Again, thanks everyone. Next time I won't be so timid in my assertion that she's not an Irish Setter!


Post With Pride!!!! *I'M A GOLDEN*


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

I get the same thing with my red golden too. 

Heidi


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Dark or not, a golden just doesn't look like an irish setter:










If nothing else, look at the diffence in the length of their ears....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> SHe is a golden.... SHE LOOKS NOTHING LIKE A IRISH SETTER... A lot of people have no idea what there talking about... I have people tell me that my 2 red heads are either irish setters or a mix and They even said Abbie is a mix....


Abbie is a mix. LOL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No way in hell thats a setter- you have a GORGEOUS purebred GOLDEN on your hand.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Your dog is a Golden Retriever but I can appreciate your dilemma. We took Ozzy (100% purebred Golden ... no doubt about it) to car shop with us & TWO PEOPLE inside the dealership INSISTED he was either an Irish Setter or a Golden x Setter cross. No matter what I said about MY DOG, the looked at me like I was crazy. Most people just don't know their dog breeds.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I used to get that with my Chelsea too! In fact my father-in-law NEVER believed she was a Golden. He used to say "aww she's an Irish Setter". Here is my red girl with my Dakota.










Jazzys Mom


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

A lot of people out there see a red dog and assume irish setter. My Thor's a beautiful red golden too. We try to educate those who will listen, for the buttheads, I can get as insistent as they can. Your golden is a beauty!


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

If they want to insist that it is a irish setter then tell them he must have come from the wood shead.

Heidi


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I stopped counting how many people thought Beau was an Irish setter. I met some folks that had Irish setters and they have had people ask them if their dogs are golden retrievers. ha ha They look NOTHING alike.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Morons ask me daily if my 35 pound ten year old Whippet is a Great Dane, so agreed... people are just clueless


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

All Golden...she is beautiful, people ask me too "Is this a Irish Setter", I always tell them no it's a Irish Golden


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I get that all the time with Brinkley because she is so dark. One day I made up a breed and when they asked me if she was an Irishsetter, I said no, she was an Irishgolden. The woman proceeded to tell me that oh yes her daughter had two of those and what a wonderful breed they were. I had just made it up and already there were two out there. So you get all kinds. The important thing is that you know your golden is a golden and that is all that matters.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Aww she's a beautiful GOLDEN! Great color! Irish Setters have more of a square, longer ear and a leaner longer build. No way she's a setter.

Enjoy your pretty girl!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I get that question also. She is definetly a golden and looks alot like Beau.
I guess total strangers know what kind of dog we have and we dont. :doh:
Sometimes I just want to slap them upside the head when we get that question. Luckily here there are alot of redheads so we dont get that question as much as when were in SC.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

She looks almost exactly like my Desi. I've been questioned about Desi, too. I just say she's a darker red shade of golden!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Yeah....it's not that big a deal if someone asks..."Hey, is that an irish setter?" or "Is that a Labrador?"

It's when they argue after you tell them no, he's a golden.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Yeah....it's not that big a deal if someone asks..."Hey, is that an irish setter?" or "Is that a Labrador?"
> 
> It's when they argue after you tell them no, he's a golden.


Oh I love those arguments. I really do. I drive them nuts too. I leave them baffled. Especially the older people. LOL!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Oh I love those arguments. I really do. I drive them nuts too. I leave them baffled. Especially the older people. LOL!!!


lol...like we're just gonna agree. Oh, you're probably right. Samson is a lab...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

The darker reds are "Field Goldens". I thought when I first got her, my JOY was part Irish Setter, but quickly learned about Field Goldens. The Fields seem to be taller and thinner. Their coats are not as heavy and they have a much higher prey drive. All things you would expect from a dog bred for hunting. I do love my redheads but find them to be much more challenging than the blondes. I guess there are also "Fields" Setters as well. We get asked and even told sometimes that JOY and Rose are Setters. Here is one of my favorite pics of Erin and JOY, they almost look like different breeds!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I don't know....I don't know if all red goldens are field goldens....or all field goldens are red....

But in our case, that's true. Cosmo is more show, and Samson is definitely field. But I've seen pictures of redheads that don't look very fieldish.....


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Here are 2 Irish Setters we had in Rescue, Doc & Rocky...
and Nemo my Red Golden.
You can clearly see the difference.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

The differences are just so obvious....


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I think these days we get a lot of mixes of Field and Show, which is actually a nice combo. However, there is a part of me that longs for the days when Golden Retrievers were just that...Golden !


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Claire's Friend said:


> I think these days we get a lot of mixes of Field and Show, which is actually a nice combo. However, there is a part of me that longs for the days when Golden Retrievers were just that...Golden !


They're all still goldens to me...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah, me too !!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

For comparison, here's a pic of a heavily field bred Irish Setter. I'd say that I can sorta see where people might confuse some of our field Goldens for Setters, but I seriously doubt that the Average Joe has ever seen a field Setter, so they're likely just basing things on color...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

There's a local gal who does obedience with field Setter... they're a great team and he's amazing to watch work! His attention heeling looks like that of any good working Golden I've seen!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Anyone golden person can clearly see the difference, especially in the ears. But I can see how an "outsider" might be confused....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> For comparison, here's a pic of a heavily field bred Irish Setter. I'd say that I can sorta see where people might confuse some of our field Goldens for Setters, but I seriously doubt that the Average Joe has ever seen a field Setter, so they're likely just basing things on color...


Looks just like the Setters I started out on nearly 30 years ago. Why back then we use to have the field versus show questions that Golden people talk about today.

Hooch


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I think the field setters are STUNNING!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I had some butes back in the day. Now there isn;t even a quail around here to hunt.

Hooch


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

That field Irish - has he been clipped or is their coat that sparce normally? He/She really is stunning and does look more like a Golden. I've never seen one before.

The only Irish Setter's I've ever seen have been the show type - long flowing coats - ditzy personalities (but very sweet). Had a friend that had one - she'd take off across a field chasing airplanes all the time. :bowl:


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I think thats the typical personality of a show Setter - sweet but duh! I worked with a girl who had an Irish Setter and every time it rained the dog had to get in the shower with her! Not thunder ---- just rain!

Another one I love is -------
"Oh, you have one of those *GOLDEN LABS*!"

I say no, she is a Golden Retriever. "Yes, that's what I said, Golden Lab." No, there is a difference - a Lab is one breed and a Golden is another breed. "Oh, the only difference is one has a short coat and one has a long coatT There are really the same!"

:doh::doh::doh:

Jazzys Mom


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The field bred setters coats are naturally short like that.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My ROOMIE who has known me for YEARS and now LIVES with me for the 2nd time long term still refers to Keira as "the Lab"

DUH!!!!!!!!!! *strangles him* LOL


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

I've gotten so tired of the Irish Setter comments I now just tell everyone she is a giant Dachshund (sp?). At least I get a laugh out of it. God must like stupid people, he makes so many of them.:doh:


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Non dog people really know little about the difference in breeds. Spencer was a well bred, perfect conformation Golden. Twice at the park, when he was tiny, people commented on what a cute Cocker Spaniel I had! :doh::doh:

Twiggy is beautiful and she looks 100% Golden to me!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

justmejanis said:


> Non dog people really know little about the difference in breeds.


If I'm not familiar with the breed of a dog that someone is walking, I will just ask them. I love dogs but I don't know all of the breeds that are out there. Here is a great picture showing the difference in the shades of gold. And I agree with everyone else...Twiggy looks like a golden to me, she's beautiful BTW. I grew up with an Irish Setter and she didn't look anything like a golden no matter what their color is.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i love the redder retrievers, and yes many people will think they are irish setters, really don't know why? of course i like the lighter colored ones, don't want to offend my sadie girl.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> I get that all the time with Brinkley because she is so dark. One day I made up a breed and when they asked me if she was an Irishsetter, I said no, she was an Irishgolden. The woman proceeded to tell me that oh yes her daughter had two of those and what a wonderful breed they were. I had just made it up and already there were two out there. So you get all kinds. The important thing is that you know your golden is a golden and that is all that matters.


Lol!

I can understand non dog people calling Bailey a lab, but I had a lab OWNER comment on how great Labs were to me, thinking Bailey was one. I would of thought she would notice the difference!!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

LOL, sounds familiar! I remember a while back when I had taken Kody up for a routine check up a lady comes out of the room as we were walking back with her golden which was very light colored, she seen seen Kody and replyed, "Is that a golden"! lol She'd never seen a dark one like Kody before, but knew he was golden by looking at him, but that color really threw her off. Kody was bred for field competition, he's a fieldy. But most of all, he's a BIG luv bug!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

sophie said:


> i love the redder retrievers, and yes many people will think they are irish setters, really don't know why? of course i like the lighter colored ones, don't want to offend my sadie girl.


I agree with you about the darker ones. I love the light ones too but I am partial to the darker ones, of course because I have Brinks. LOL!! I have had the lighter ones too though.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

MisterBailey said:


> Lol!
> 
> I can understand non dog people calling Bailey a lab, but I had a lab OWNER comment on how great Labs were to me, thinking Bailey was one. I would of thought she would notice the difference!!





MisterBailey said:


> Lol!
> 
> I can understand non dog people calling Bailey a lab, but I had a lab OWNER comment on how great Labs were to me, thinking Bailey was one. I would of thought she would notice the difference!!


Oh my dad for the longest time would call my goldens a golden lab or yellow lab. It took me forever to get him to realize the difference. I would show him yellow labs but it still went over the head. LOL!!!


----------

